# Druckformat



## kwmobil (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

habe hier ein besonderes Problem, was wohl nicht direkt mit PhotoShop zu tun hat, aber vielleicht von einem User beantwortet werden kann. Denn ich habe festgestellt, daß viele Büros, welche PhotoShop in der Anwendung haben, auch mit FotoStationPro arbeiten.

Und da beginnt mein Problem:

Ich habe heute meinen neuen Drucker von Kodak ( PhotoPrinter 6800 ) erhalten. Dieser druckt in den Formaten 10x15 und 15x20 Randlos.
Da ich jedoch meine Bilder ausschließlich mit einer Kleinbild-Spiegelreflexkamera Digital erstelle habe ich ein Problem. Das übliche Kleinbild ist ja in 2x3 und passt nicht ohne Verschnitt oder Rand in die Formate in welchen der Drucker arbeitet.
Doch nun möchte ich meine Bilder zBsp. im Format 15x20 Randlos ausdrucken, wozu ich da Bild in PhotoShop neu Berechnen lassen- oder mit Freistellen auf das Maß bearbeiten müßte. Doch das ist mir zu umständlich.

Hier suche ich nun einen Könner, welcher mit den Templates von FotoStation sich auskennt und solche erstellen kann.
Denn es gibt in FotoStation die Möglichkeit sogenannte Aktionen einzurichten die Vergleichbar sind wie in PhotoShop.

Doch leider funktioniert dies hier durch Anpassen oder Erstellen eines Skrips mit welchem ich mich überhaupt nicht auskenne.

Wer also kann mir hier helfen oder kennt jemanden der dies kann, damit ich eine Möglichkeit erhalte, per Templates meine Bilder automatisch auf die gewollten Formate zu Beschneiden/Berechnen und auszudrucken mit FotoStationPro 5.1


Danke im Voraus

cu klaus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Dezember 2004)

http://www.fotoware.com/Registration/Login.aspx?TrialReg=1&RedirectPage=/forums/Default.aspx

Dort gibts ein Forum für Anwender von FotoStation.

Im übrigen habe ich dieses Thema mal nach "Sonstige Grafikprogramme" verschoben,
da es nun wirklich keine Photoshop Frage ist.

Und bevor ich es vergesse, bei der Frage handelt es sich ja eher nicht um die Suche
nach Hilfe zum selbermachen, sondern um eine Frage im Sinne von "macht mir das
einer"? Dies ist erstens prinzipiell nicht im Sinne von tutorials.de und dann erst Recht
nicht, wenn es sich um gerwerbliche Nutzung handelt.

Also bitte entweder selber machen bzw. lernen, es selbst zu machen, oder aber Auftrag
vergeben.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## kwmobil (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Martin,

Deine Kritik bez. der Rubrik mag ja in Ordnung sein, doch solltest Du hier nicht Leute maßregeln, was Sie zu tun und zu lassen haben, bez. was sie lernen sollen oder nicht.
Erstens habe ich in meiner Fragestellung nicht behauptet etwas umsonst haben zu wollen und zweitens habe ich hier nur Jemanden gesucht, der sich damit auskennt.
Was ich mit dieser Person dann verabrede und/oder in Auftrag gebe ist meine Sache.

Im Übrigen ist der Link den Du angegeben hast, nur zum Download und mir bekannt. Da ich aber das neuste Original regestriert habe und besitze, ist nur noch das Problem, daß ich keine englisch Spreche.

soviel zu Deiner Ohrfeige


----------

